
Made a sketch to React tool (need devs advice) - LouieeS
https://youtu.be/Bv-CQxpswBs
======
LouieeS
Hi developers, Our team makes a tool that can make Sketch to a responsive page
10x faster. Here is a video showing how to make a responsive page in 30 secs
with our tool. [https://youtu.be/Bv-CQxpswBs](https://youtu.be/Bv-CQxpswBs)

you can make a sketch to a responsive page in 30 secs, and with 2more clicks,
you can have HTML/ React code.

We are inviting developers to join our beta version. If you are interested in
our project, please sign up on our page or private message me. We really need
your advice and feedback to make a better tool for frontend developers.

Sign Up beta launch here: [https://bit.ly/2Q80Dbc](https://bit.ly/2Q80Dbc)

More info on our official page: [https://pxcode.io/](https://pxcode.io/)

------
HolaMan
There're several products already in the market. I have tried some of them and
the problem is the generated code is messy and hard to maintain.

------
SwtiftTyler
Does it supports other types of file and code? Like XD?

~~~
LouieeS
Thanks for asking!

We also consider other types of files and codes. But, now it supports sketch
to HTML/React/ReactNative(Experimental).

------
JohnDoug
How can I try this tool?

~~~
LouieeS
Glad you are interested in our project. You can sign up on our page. We will
send you a link ASAP! [https://bit.ly/2Q80Dbc](https://bit.ly/2Q80Dbc)

------
ZarikaiQ
I dont get it.

